# Bearings for mini lathe head stock



## Brass_Machine (Jul 21, 2010)

I know some guys have replaced the stock bearings in the mini lathe with a better quality bearing. I used to have a part number, but alas I cannot find my notes. Anyone here replaced their bearings? Anyone have a part #?

Eric


----------



## Anko (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi

I believe the stock bearings in the mini lathe are the same on the mini mill, is a 6206 30x62x16 (Rubber Seals, Self Lubricated)

some people replace the stock bearings for a taper roller bearings types, because they resist more axial strength that the other ones (or something like that... ???), the number that should fit in these machines are the 30206 taper roller bearings, they are 30x62x17.25

hope that help you

Saludos desde Chile!


----------



## gmac (Jul 21, 2010)

Eric;
This article on mini-lathe bearing changes may interest you;

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects/C3_BC/pages/index.html

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I know I am only a beginner at this machinist thing, but having tried it I can recommend the taper bearing mod.
I did it a few months ago and it has changed the little lathe for the better.
Parting off and facing work used to be a nightmare, it no longer is, the machine feels sturdier and is less prone to vibration and chatter.
Regards
Tony


----------

